# Got Reefs?



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Let's see them..


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful tanks waterfaller!
I have to admit I'm pretty much saltwater illiterate...lol...I've always loved the look of reef setups but just been too intimidated to take the plunge I guess.


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome tanks! I agree with jinx about the saltwater thing. Maybe someday...


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Love the giant clam and the blue starfish.

I shyed away from SW too...couldn't bear the possible financial hit if one of my critters died.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Waterfaller - Your tanks are amazing. I have several questions for you:

How difficult do you thing keeping reef tanks are compared to planted tanks?

How do you like that nano cube for your mini reef? Did you make any mods like lighting, protien skimmer, etc?

I have been eyeballing a nano cube for a mini reef for a while, but I don't know if I want to mess with trying to cram light kits into the hood or just go with the 28 gallon HQI.

Great tanks dude!


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a small reef for 10+ yrs (20 gallon with MH lights). Now just getting back in to planted tanks. I'd say they're pretty close if you are comparing hi-tech in both categories, but planted is less stressful as far as maintenance goes. 

Reefs might be a little more difficult to control nutrients so a good water purification system can become important, depending on your source water. If you do a sump well, you can harvest some algae to help with nutrients. There's the calcium reactor which is about equivalent to doing pressurized CO in the planted tank. Quality lights are equally important with reefs requiring more wattage. I think the livestock in reefs might be a little more expensive but most are no less hardy given the correct conditions.

Algae control in the reef is more difficult than a planted tank and almost any dummy (a relative) can sit a freshwater tank and do water changes where finding a competent sitter for the reef was almost impossible. 

I'd say planted is less stressful given you can be a little more lax on water quality and it is easier to leave them in the hands of a care taker.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all so much. 



BiscuitSlayer said:


> Waterfaller - Your tanks are amazing. I have several questions for you:
> 
> How difficult do you thing keeping reef tanks are compared to planted tanks?
> 
> ...


Keeping a reef requires alot of research,& a great LFS geared towards reefs.
It is not inexpensive, but a nano is much easier now than it was in the past. I love my nano.
It took me several years to get where I am{since 03'} and they are not flawless. I still battle algae, aiptasia, mojano,planeria, and if I am not extremely careful~ redbugs~acro eating flatworms, montipora eating nudibranchs, flukes, ich....the list is long.
If careful selection of corals, fish, inverts, is taken into consideration and bulbs are changed when due, water changes performed weekly, with QUALITY salt mix, top off with fresh RO/DI daily..the nano does extremely well without dosing.
The lighting is stock, and as you see my corals hold their color.
No protein skimmer on the nano. Only small fish are kept , and my clean-up crew is efficient and diverse.
Don't take this the wrong way please...but coming here to learn about fw planted was harder for me than the reefkeeping. The reefkeeping community as a whole, seems more forthcoming with info than the fw community. I was very intimidated when I first started reasearching this. An RO/DI unit is a must, with quality filters..not the home improvement store type.
Mods to the nano are:
Pump has to be changed
Surface skimmer is added
I can help you find your way around if you are serious, just let me know.
Oh..and it's 'dudette':tongue:


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

"Don't take this the wrong way please...but coming here to learn about fw planted was harder for me than the reefkeeping. The reefkeeping community as a whole, seems more forthcoming with info than the fw community."

I've been out of reefs for a couple years, but was a regular on reefcentral and reefs.org and have noticed that too. Do you think this is because there are a lot of "aquascape" type planted tank competitions whereas I don't recall that for reefs (this might have changed over the last few years). 

While there is a lot of swap/sales here, I also think the reef hobby was more dependent upon itself for propagating livestock (coral anyways) and better learning to care for it. Helping someone out further achieved that goal with little lost in the way of competition.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry dudette. Are you running an 12 DX? I was thinking about adding another light or two and changing from 50/50 bulbs to streight 20000K and actnics. Any thoughts?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Watterfaller1 where in Orlando do you get your salty stuff?


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

There are some tough to keep corals in that 90g. they look awesome! Good job.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Very pretty tanks.


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

That blue acro is stunning. Nice job!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for such kind words.
Yes, it is a DX. Personally I would not put a ton of light over a NC unless you have a plan to keep it cool with extra fans and possibly a chiller. Certainly not within the hood. It's already borderline IMO, and I keep my home cool & I changed out the pump. Then there is the option to remove the top and run a pendant or clip-on, but every sw nano fish can/may jump.
As I said, careful selection of corals and they keep their color just fine without a bunch of light. I have had some of those corals in that tank about three years....and they still look good.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Hey Watterfaller1 where in Orlando do you get your salty stuff?


Missed this before..only 1 place in Orlando~ Sea In The City. I am partial, as I worked there for years, even for the original owner. A funny thing happened. A customer and her husband were there one day. I recognized her from when we were 6 years old..in NJ...over 40 years ago!:icon_eek: She bought the shop, and we became best friends!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I brought this thread up to show you guys this~ Before The Cut:

I got brave yesterday..it had to be done. My camera battery needs to be replaced, so I can only get a couple pics in and it goes dead. I will try to get an after pic today. Don't make fun of my mojanoes, I'm working on it.. :icon_roll This is about the fifth time I have done this over the years..*sigh*..if my tank was just big enough.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Everytime I see this thread, I want a sw nano cube. The only problem is that my funds towards any major projects are going to be on hold after I finish the 75 gallon planted I'm working on. 

You take some great pictures. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yikes..I think my photo skills are the pits. I just get lucky sometimes. It's a Canon G-5. I would love to have a nice lens for it..or heck a rebel would be much better.
My hubby is into Nikons, you would think I would have learned alot from him. He is really good, but works too darn much lately. Someone has to pay for all these tanks...


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Right now, I have to take all of my pictures with an old sony powershot. I want a Nikon too, but it is yet another thing that I can't afford. Having 3 young children at home and a stay-at-home wife kills my gadget and tank budget.

The one advantage I have though is that the wife and kids like the tank. It makes my hobby a little easier to gain funds for.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

have a 70g reef to be in my garage.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 65 with a little clown trigger:
















And an LPS and softie mixed reef:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> have a 70g reef to be in my garage.


 Where are the pics?:icon_bigg 

Very nice Blue Ridge Reef!~thanks for sharing.roud:


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm about to put together a 300g mixed reef tank. I'm still in the planning stages. 

You're right about the saltwater community - they are very open and helpful. My only complaint is the mods on RC. They are a total PITA. You have to walk on eggshells around there. Then there's saltwaterfish.com, and you can't mention any names of any retailers on there because swfish sells stuff and they don't want any competition.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Come to http://www.reefmonkey.com/phpbb2/portal.php , I am a mod there. No eggshells at all....


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

I also find nano-reef is a good forum... mods have a great sense of humor.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Do any of those have local sections? That's the only reason I post on RC.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, I just signed up on reefmonkey. Got registered, activated, all that good stuff. I'm logged in. I click on "forums." It makes me log in again. Then I click on a specific forum, and it made me log in again. Clicked on a thread, log in. Click to reply, log in. Only this time, it kept just refreshing the log in page, so I never got to reply. So.....why is it making me log in over and over???


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

forddna said:


> Do any of those have local sections? That's the only reason I post on RC.


Come to http://seainthecity.com/smf/index.php , I am a mod there too..all local..all the time.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

forddna said:


> Okay, I just signed up on reefmonkey. Got registered, activated, all that good stuff. I'm logged in. I click on "forums." It makes me log in again. Then I click on a specific forum, and it made me log in again. Clicked on a thread, log in. Click to reply, log in. Only this time, it kept just refreshing the log in page, so I never got to reply. So.....why is it making me log in over and over???


I will have to find out for you. They might be having some problems.


----------



## owlavatar (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw this thread yesterday and I had to come back for another look. Great color, I especially enjoy the blues.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you! Nice avatar.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm hoping to set up a nano-reef in my bedroom maybe next year... i'll have to request your advice and expertise waterfaller  ... if you'll allow me


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Certainly..no problem.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

No but I do plan to have one later....Its gonna be a 20G long but its gonna start out simple. (BTW: You may not know....but its me from APC!**kenny!!**) first I have to clean and redo my 18 tanks before I begin to think about one!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Kenny! 1 to the 6 right? That is great that you will have a reef. Just remember the most important two things about them~ Patience & Research First!! Good luck with it.


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I have this little reef









I'm also planing a 36 gallon sps reef


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhh.. my nano reef is at home completely attacked by cyanobacteria! This is what happens when you don't want to lug 30+ lbs of lr to college! I'm going to completely redo it over spring break.. woo

IMO, low-tech reefs are a lot easier than planted tanks in the long run. To tell the truth, i've never really done that many water changes in the saltwater one. Everything "cycles" better b/c of the amount of live rock and bacteria, I think. With planted tanks, I get massive algae attacks if I don't do constant water changes (I know, I know.. but i'm so lazy!) and you have to tear down every so often. Reef setups are easier to maintain after they've been set up for a while, so it's the complete opposite.

That's what i've experienced, at least


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Not doing water changes is the absolute worst thing you can do to a reef. The corals and inverts use up the essential elements the salt mix provides. Even if you dose daily{which I do} all of these are not replaced.
Nice little reef giga.:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Waterfaller, your tanks and pics are always just beautiful- thanks for sharing!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

giga said:


> I have this little reef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... this picture looks familiar... are you a member of nano-reef.com?




Anyways, 

I have been a lurker a nano-reef and reefcentral for about 2 months and get really inspired everytime I see a nano reef. I have an empty 10g waiting to become a reef... someday. actually, waterfaller1 was the first person that guided me in the right direction into reefing, thanks! 
hopefully it will come together this summer when my funds allow. Its not so much the equipment that costs so much money, but rather the actual reef. I didn't think that you could sell a small frag for $100 and up!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's mine!

After makeover









Before makeover


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

My wife's:














































Not a fan of Acro's so I rarely take pics of them. They have striking color but seem so boring to me. LPS and softies move in the current and seem so much more alive.

The Yasha and pistol shrimp are hilarious. They are like an old married couple.

-Charlie


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Hi Kenny! 1 to the 6 right? That is great that you will have a reef. Just remember the most important two things about them~ Patience & Research First!! Good luck with it.


Yes 1 to the 6! ROFLMAO! My reef idea is gonna get put on hold so I might do a smaller one first then upgrade! Im only gonna have a clownfish pair, a Mandrine gobie, snails, a few hermies. After that Im not sure which corals or lighting (I dont want my house burnt down!). I have something that I wanted as my setup on my website. But im not sure if that page is still up. It list EVERYthing I want.

EDIT: Nope its not up. If it were it'd be under "tank plans"!I have to finish creating my website but heres the link:http://www.freewebs.com/paulsawesomeaquarium/index.htm 
(Paul's my real name but I like kenny better)


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in that same boat. I'm going to set up a 37g low light mini reef. (low light because it has an Eclipse hood, and I don't want to spend the cash to swap stuff. I intend this tank to be temporary) It has the 65w Sunpaq retrofit kit already.

I just got done painting the back of the tank. Going to put it together this evening, hopefully, and fill it up next week! (water and rock, I mean)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Waterfaller, your tanks and pics are always just beautiful- thanks for sharing!


Thanks Lauralee! I took them off this thread & the thread about pets. I heard they feel this is not the place for them. 

Beautiful tanks eklikewhoa & trackhazard!



demonbreedr16 said:


> (Paul's my real name but I like kenny better)


That's cool. Kenny is a good name....unless you are that kid on southpark. 

I wish you & also Amanda the best of luck with them. Let me know if there is any way I can help.:icon_cool


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, Kenny's a good name! It's my brother's name!


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

FORDDNA, i have over 2 years reef keeping experience. i started with the eclipse 20gallon high with there hood. Wasnt enough light for even the low light zoanthid and palythoa frags i purchased.. within the week of buying i upgraded to t-5's then within that month upgraded to halides.

for even low light corals you want atleast 3-4watts per gallon. And thats if your tank isnt tall. IF using pc lights, and your tank is over 18" tall, 3-4watt per gallon will not get you by. Anything over a depth of 18" you will need ether HO t5's or halides to penetrate that kind of water depth.(my opinion)



that being said.. im going to add some of my recent tanks/builds to this thread.. pics:


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not using the stock lighting.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

sadf


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I did have a 450 gallon reef, but life issues forced me to tear it down. I'm currently running a 190 gallon inwall set up, 300 gallons total. I've got a few issues right now and am about to cook the rocks, but I got hopelessly addicted to reefs and planted tanks took a bit of a backseat




























The wetroom:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome photos!:icon_eek:


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice protein skimmer:icon_eek: 

I want to set up my first reef, a 2.5g 13watt pico for mushrooms and maybe some frags when I get the hang of it. Unfortunately, I don't know how hot my new apartment will get in the summer, and might have to put the project on hold for a year.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

waterfaller1 said:


> Awesome photos!:icon_eek:


Thank you:icon_bigg 



Minsc said:


> Nice protein skimmer:icon_eek:
> 
> I want to set up my first reef, a 2.5g 13watt pico for mushrooms and maybe some frags when I get the hang of it. Unfortunately, I don't know how hot my new apartment will get in the summer, and might have to put the project on hold for a year.


Thanks, it's custom made GEO and I really like it a lot

Smaller reef tanks IMO are much harder than really big ones. I've never had success with anything under 20 gallons.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow those are some incredible reef pictures. Makes me want to start a saltwater reef one day.

For the members experienced with saltwater reefs, do you guys know any good saltwater reef sites/forums to do research/planning on?

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

dekstr said:


> Wow those are some incredible reef pictures. Makes me want to start a saltwater reef one day.
> 
> For the members experienced with saltwater reefs, do you guys know any good saltwater reef sites/forums to do research/planning on?
> 
> ...


reefcentral.com (not always newbe friendly at times)

thereeftank.com (very friendly site geared toward everyone)

I'm on both places, but post on TRT all the time... Same user name


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Also, saltwaterfish.com. Click on Message Boards on the left. You just can't mention other retail websites on there.

Reef Central is great. Look for the local club forums on there! Just remember to follow their rules to a T!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

since you all know so much about reefs, have any of you ever heard of or seen an orange, thick sea cucumber about an inch long with a white crown of tentacles which look like a cross of feathers and the branches of a tree.

sorry, i dont have any good pics.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> since you all know so much about reefs, have any of you ever heard of or seen an orange, thick sea cucumber about an inch long with a white crown of tentacles which look like a cross of feathers and the branches of a tree.
> 
> sorry, i dont have any good pics.


Tiger tail cucumber?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks hop and forddna,

I suppose saltwaterfish.com is a retail website?

I came across one thread on TRT about costs of setting up a reef tank. They say it's about $50 a gallon for set-up and about $1-2 per gallon / monthly maintanence! 

Definitely need a budget for that!


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

dekstr said:


> Thanks hop and forddna,
> 
> I suppose saltwaterfish.com is a retail website?
> 
> ...


That would be a rather high end tank... I won't say what I have into mine, but for 300 gallons, I spend about $50 a month, not including electrical. Electrical runs about $80 a month in the winter for my SW and planted tank, closer to $50 in the summer months.

I could set up a nice 40-50 gallon tank for under a $1000 new and probably find a used one with live stock for $300. It's a matter of using what works rather than what costs a ton


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I can tell you, I traded something worth approximately $125 for this 37g setup. Tank, stand, eclipse hood, with the sunpaq light upgrade. It already had sand in it. The only things I will need to add are a small powerhead and a heater, which I already have. 

I'm able to buy live rock for $2-3/lb. So, I can fill my tank with rock for under $100.

So, we're up to approximately $300, if I had to buy that heater and powerhead.

So, tank, stand, filtration, flow, heat, lights (not the best, but I can work width them) for $10/gallon.

I still need to buy a ro/di unit, which is going to set me back $200. Then salt mix. Then I'm ready to setup. I actually think I might just buy the water from the LFS for the initial setup, at least.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nope not that. no spikes, oh and whoops its a slug not cucumber. ugh im so stupid.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> nope not that. no spikes, oh and whoops its a slug not cucumber. ugh im so stupid.


Probably a nudibranch/sea hare of some type then


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I wish you & also Amanda the best of luck with them. Let me know if there is any way I can help.:icon_cool


Thanks! I DO need help with my 10G planted 'nano" right now...but Ill work it out eventually. My friend is suppsed to be giving me an aquarium....but I dont know how big it is, etc. But if its a reasonable size, Saltwater it is! :icon_cool


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got an 8gl finnex w/ softies, inverts and a highfin goby.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome photos..wow! That 4th one is incredible! I have a hi fin in my nano, I never knew they had the dots on their dorsal fin. 
To anyone needing help, just pm or ask for it..I'd be glad to help any way I can. Perhaps join one of the sw forums and we can discuss it there.
Good luck to those of you just starting them up!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

couple new pics

90 gal









new firefish in the nano


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

waterfaller1 said:


> Awesome photos..wow! That 4th one is incredible! I have a hi fin in my nano, I never knew they had the dots on their dorsal fin.
> To anyone needing help, just pm or ask for it..I'd be glad to help any way I can. Perhaps join one of the sw forums and we can discuss it there.
> Good luck to those of you just starting them up!



One day, I WILL take you up on that.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, waterfaller, the 90gl is sweeeet. How much was the big fingery coral in the top right? Did it grow for you like that or did you buy it that size? Someday I'll get HQI or T5HO so I can grow the good stuff.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, Hop, those pics in your first post are amazing.




@[email protected] said:


> since you all know so much about reefs, have any of you ever heard of or seen an orange, thick sea cucumber about an inch long with a white crown of tentacles which look like a cross of feathers and the branches of a tree.


Def sounds like a nudi as Hop was saying. The problem with those is, more often than not, they have a very specific diet that can't be covered in captivity very easily, so being the fast eaters they are, they usually strip the tank of whatever they're after and starve to death shortly after introduction to the tank. Sump/filter intakes aren't kind to them either. Sometimes the food they're after is our hard earned corals (including the one you're describing IIRC). It's really a shame because I always had this dream of a tank full of colorful nudis.

Another good reef site is nano-reef.com


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

jaidexl,

I didn't know you were a salty! I would have never guessed. 

Very nice looking tanks but for some reason its not for me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Wow, waterfaller, the 90gl is sweeeet. How much was the big fingery coral in the top right? Did it grow for you like that or did you buy it that size? Someday I'll get HQI or T5HO so I can grow the good stuff.


Thank you jaid. The coral top right was about as big as a finger digit when I got it in 05'. I have cut it way back about 6 times or so. It's called an acropora millipora. I had an orange montipora digitata in my first tank that grew huge. When I removed it I had to put it in a 20 gal tub to transport it. I almost couldn't get it out of the top of the tank. It's a passion for me, much like keeping the planted tanks has become. I have no pictures on my walls really, tanks are my artwork. I love all of it, and everyone's interpretation of it.


----------



## binderup (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey.
i am new to this forum. i am a reef man, but I do love them planted tanks. i have been keeping freshwater in almost 20 years but recently switched to salt.
here is a pic. of my 70l. filtration tunze nano doc. light two 36W pc.
i know thats not alot of light, but all of my corals are thriving.


----------



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a 29 gallon reef I had, before I took it down to set up a 125 gallon reef (which I now have taken down to put up a 75 gallon planted):


----------



## cholly (Jul 23, 2007)

I left reefkeeping for good last year for ethical reasons. But here's a collection of random shots from various tanks of mine from over a 10 year span....


----------



## cholly (Jul 23, 2007)

More:


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

55g before my basement flooded. Pressurized co2, rena xp2, jebo canister, TEK light.









55g after basment flood. It really isnt that blue in person. D.A.S EX-2 recirculating skimmer, Tek light, 10g sump/fuge, 80lbs of live rock.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

cholly said:


> I left reefkeeping for good last year *for ethical reasons.* But here's a collection of random shots from various tanks of mine from over a 10 year span....


What do you mean, if I may ask?


----------



## cholly (Jul 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> What do you mean, if I may ask?


It's a complicated topic, and to be honest I really don't want to preach to anyone. But if you're really interested you can read up on the tip of the iceberg, the utter and complete failure of MAC. I don't really recommend clicking on the following link unless you're willing to see and read some pretty appalling things, though...
http://www.reefs.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=109621

The Industry Behind the Hobby forum on reefs.org has hundreds of similar threads, should you be interested in digging deeper.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll follow that link and read up on it all sometime; this is the first I"ve heard anything bad about MAC, but then again I'm not at all into the SW side of the hobby... thanks for the info!


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

cholly said:


> I left reefkeeping for good last year for ethical reasons. But here's a collection of random shots from various tanks of mine from over a 10 year span....


I'm curious as to what your train of thought was that led you out of the hobby...

I've worked in a LFS before and vowed never to do so again. Though I don't have a problem with reefing as long as its done with responsible attitude and practice.


----------



## cholly (Jul 23, 2007)

nellis said:


> I'm curious as to what your train of thought was that led you out of the hobby...


Please see above; I really don't want to preach.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Fish & inverts in _this_ hobby die each day as well as the sw hobby. Dogs,cats, exotic birds,hermits, reptiles, etc., etc.
If some organizations had their way, no 'pets' would be kept of any kind. If you feel so strong about one facet of the 'pet industry', why not others? I don't want to turn this thread into a debate topic though, it was meant to share pictures.:wink: Perhaps start a thread on the subject.


----------



## cholly (Jul 23, 2007)

Do I _really_ need to type 'Please see above; I really don't want to preach.' for the third time?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I looked at the picture in the link. Oh my god it is disturbing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Let's drop it ok? Again, this thread was meant to share photos from those either in the fw hobby, or starting in the fw hobby, that also keep reef tanks.
Thank you


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Let's drop it ok? Again, this thread was meant to share photos from those either in the fw hobby, or starting in the fw hobby, that also keep reef tanks.
> Thank you


agreed - start another thread...I like chedking this one out for my "soothing saltwater shot o' the day" so, less than pleasant. Not trying to minimize problems or be rude, but another thread is necessary.

So now, let's see more of these beautiful tanks!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

cholly said:


> Do I _really_ need to type 'Please see above; I really don't want to preach.' for the third time?


 Please remove your link and start your own topic on the ethical {or not} practice of fish collecting. I just don't think it's fair to post it here.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

Seems like all this crap talk killed this thread.......lets see them tanks.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

ok let me post a few pix....

my orange goby









orange goby's pistol shrimp roommate









my maxima clam









tank full view










ok now let me get back to my reading on how to do planted tanks....


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

That maxima is outrageous.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

nellis said:


> That maxima is outrageous.


I would have to agree. Sweet maxima clam.
Love the yellow in it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

sea-horsea said:


> ok let me post a few pix....
> 
> 
> 
> my maxima clam


:drool: 
WOW!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics










New yasha ~Tweak, and his pistol buddy










the 90


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

nice table acro.

im not a huge fan of softies.


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

What kind of wrasse is that? Looks too green to be a 6-line.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going to take a few wild stabs and say four line wrasse? eight line wrasse? I would say lunar wrasse but they are not reef safe IME


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

nellis said:


> What kind of wrasse is that? .


That is my beautiful male Halichoeres Melanurus wrasse.:smile: AKA Hoeven's wrasse.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> That is my beautiful male Melanurus wrasse.:smile: AKA Hoeven's wrasse.


oh I should have known. When I was going to set up a 75reef (that diddnt happen due to expenses) The Melanurus was in my stocking list... :redface:


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the maxima when it was only 2" and now its about 6"...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

He's a beauty! Let me know if you ever want to part with him.:icon_cool


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sure it's a maxima? Looks more like a crocea to me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I agree, you can tell by the shell. Have any other pics of him?


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

100% maxima


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

This is my crocea, from the Marshall Islands. Got him on a tour of ORA.:icon_cool {yes..I have lots of mojanoes }


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a thread that I should be avoiding at all costs...
...The LAST thing I need to do right now, is get bit by the reef bug
Beautiful tanks waterfaller!!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I always wanted to do a reef tank but those are illegal here in Hawaii.  Thats why I have planted tanks now.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone ever kept scallops?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Scallops are shortlived in a tank. They usually wind up hiding & starve from lack of proper food.
p.s. That's nasty..there are kids present.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

i didn't mean it that way... ur nasty 
isn't the req. for scallop and clams almost the same? cept scallop can feed on live stocks, i was thinking you just can't keep it with any life stock other then feeders


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Clams require high light & fish present/eating. Scallops require phytoplankton/zooplankton..lots of it, more than you can supply unless you are feeding the tank with straight ocean water.

here..
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/july2002/toonen.htm


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> This is a thread that I should be avoiding at all costs...
> ...The LAST thing I need to do right now, is get bit by the reef bug
> Beautiful tanks waterfaller!!


LOL..thanks Roybot73.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

the live scallop i use at work, we found shrimp, fish and some kind of crab like thingy inside all the time, so i figure they feed on those, i want to set up a sw tank, but i will probly stick with fowlr, as it seens everything i like req. way more then what i can provide...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok i finally got around to taking and uploading some pics of my reef to put on here. its a 6 gallon eclipse with everything new except for the tank and cover (new filters, lights, overflow, etc.):


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice Marko. Since you are always so free with suggestions, let me give you mine.:wink: 
Get that GSP away from your trachyphylia{open brain} it will sting it to death. Get the ricordia away from your sps, if it expands it can also sting it. Be aware that your frogspawn has mad sweeper tentacles that can reach the sps near it as well.{they generally come out at night} Get the rock off the glass and open up the flow around the rockwork. It will eliminate dead spots, and make glass cleaning much easier. Stack your rock as openly as you can so the flow can penetrate. Good luck with it!
edit:What is that in the last pic? If that's an anemone/rock anemone? it is bleached badly. What lighting do you have?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my dad does most of the work around the reef.

from everything i have read, open brains are harmles, and GSP dont sting either. so i could have it all wrong but if so, please tell me what is what.

the SPS, is a birds nest, and to my knowledge the tenticles are 1/2" long and at the closest point it is 3/4" from the ricordia

its an eclipse 6 with an aquaclear 70 as a refugium, and an eheim ecco as a filter (bioballs removed and replaced with chemical fliters). i have too much flow (im looking for low flow spots for some corals). 

rocks and just about everything else is glued. not much to do now.


thanks for the suggestions though, and let me know if you can think of anything else.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

GSP will indeed sting your open brain..I know from experience. I have kept and worked at an LFS with saltwater tanks since 03'. The ricordia can/will sting the sps..not the other way around, if it gets a happy day{usually after a wc they like to expand}
You did not say, what lighting do you have?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i have re-read the part of *Aquarium Corals* by Eric H. Borneman (which i have heard is excellent. the polyps are pachyclavularia, not clavularia. the book says "Although these corals do not possess any significant numbers of tentecular nematocysts, they can overgrow neighboring corals". the brain will also be relocated to the sand anyway once it acclimates to lighting. 

there is nothing in there on ricordias so thanks for the tip. my dad is currently racing through nano-reef to find out as much info as he can on what he thought were harmless mushrooms (and thats what i thought too).

two 32 watt PC. 1 is 1/2 actinic, 1/2 10000k; the other is 1/2 blue, 1/2 10000k.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I had a nice little orange and yellow brain next to my coco worm in my old tank. The gsp encroached onto the worm, and was able to touch and sting the brain. Regardless what Eric says..sorry..it is aggressive. All corals want to dominate the reef, some are not as aggressive as others. Some will tolerate a coral right next to them, but may sting others. Sometimes corals within an aquarium can war by virtue of allelopathy, they do not even have to touch or even be near each other. More than one anemone in one system can do this. They can be just fine until you add that other one and then bam..your first one takes a dive. Leather corals are notorious for releasing toxins. I try not to "parrot" what I have read or others say, I speak from personal experience.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well, hopefully the brain will do ok until it is moved onto the sand, do you have an idea of the range of the GSPs stinging ability? so i can see if moving it a little may help (but if its like 4 inches i have to just hope it doesnt attack, and it might not. i have a frogspawn that didnt make sweepers despite being in the tank for a while and growing a fair amount).

also, what is the range of the ricordias?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ricordias can be passive usually, just keep an eye on it. They aren't as bad as some like purple mushrooms. It doesn't have a particular 'range', it depends on how big it actually is, but sometimes they just fluff up alot bigger than usual. Why not move the brain now? GSP does not have sweepers, it has to brush against the coral, and will grow towards it...quickly. Just watch them, but beware if the brain gets stung it can mean it's demise. Some come back and some do not. Sometimes brown jelly sets in and it's hard to keep them alive. Having good dips on hand like TMPCC or Lugols is a good idea. Try not to touch fleshy LPS or sps with your bare hands. The bacteria on your hand is not good for them. Same with xenia, as much of a weed as it is, it does not appreciate being touched. It is said that it is a hard to ship coral, it's mostly bcause it was handled then bagged with that bacteria which it could not wash away. Same goes for fresh cut sps, it can be sensitive and should never be shipped as is. It should be allowed to heal and encrust.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

in a week? i havent seen the GSP exhibiting that kind of growth. but i will get my dad to be careful (since i wont see the tank until a week from now). 

yep, i know about the handling; keep paws out.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pic of the 90..I cleaned the glass and did a wc yesterday:redface:
Corals down front haven't fully opened yet today










the nano


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: Wow!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep my 12 gallon aquapod and know little compared to most of you about reefs. I will try to post pics of it soon but I am still on the process of adding corals. 

BTW, Amazing mushroom colony if I am correct waterfaller1!!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

What Types of corals do you have in there WaterFaller?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

tell me what you think


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> What Types of corals do you have in there WaterFaller?


In the 90 ~ various acroporas{sps} the big one is a millipora, there are a few soft corals~mushrooms{discosoma & rhodactis},zoanthids,gorgonians, Fl ricordia, ricodia yuma.
Then some LPS~two gonioporas, micromussa, favites, an orange crush,trumpet.
and a Marshall Island's crocea clam.

In the nano~mushrooms, zoanthids,dendrophyllia,blastomussa, candy cane,cycloseris, rizangiidae,sponge,Fl ricordia, ricordia yuma,wood & green star polyps. I just added a piece of pipe organ, not in the photo.
That's all I can think of without looking.{It's 3:30 a.m. and I haven't had coffee yet.. :redface:}

Looks good Nate!:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like everybody has great SW set ups going.


----------



## hungtran10 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello,

I originally started out with a 40 gallon salt water reef tank about 4 years ago. Here are some shots that I have taken over the years.

1) In the beginning









2) Left side close up









3) Right side close up









4) When I first got this long spine diadem sea urchin, it was small and cute.









5) He did a great job munching on my coraline algae and grew very fast. He got so big I was scared to put my hand in the tank because I would puncture myself on its spines. Yikes. I had to give him back to the lfs.









6) Torch coral









7) Bubble coral









8) Sailfin Tang









9) Cleaner shrimp. Very friendly. They would swim up to my hand to look for food.









10 ) Brittle star









11) Banded Trochus snail









I have since started a 55 gallon planted community tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/71996-55-gallon-low-tech-got-me.html

best regards,

- Hung


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice photos, Hung.

Here's a photo of my humble beginnings: a baby blue mushroom and a larger blue-tipped hairy green mushroom. In the glass, a green mushroom and two chameleon mushrooms are anchoring to LR rubble:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i just thought you guys might want to see an update. everything grew huge, and i will need a bigger tank in the next few monthes.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

VERY nice tanks everybody. I can't wait until i get my 10g SW tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

roybot73 said:


> This is a thread that I should be avoiding at all costs...
> ...The LAST thing I need to do right now, is get bit by the reef bug
> Beautiful tanks waterfaller!!



I agree, can a mod lock and delete this topic :help::hihi::hihi:

-Andrew:icon_roll


----------



## youareafever (Mar 18, 2008)

everyones tanks look good:thumbsup:

hung: the tang police ever come a knockin? :icon_lol:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, I managed to kill my little mantis shrimp last week. Shut off the powerhead to feed and forgot to turn it back on. I can't beleive the macros didn't take care of him, teaches me to put an active resident in a 2.5gl, he was only an inch long for crying out loud. :icon_cry::icon_cry:

So I'm posting him up one last time as a memorial, along with a couple tank shots (which will be broken down very soon). Smash in piece, little Sugar Ray.














































:icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry::icon_cry:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

those must be pretty small to be in a 2.5 gallon!!! how big are they?


----------



## crrichey (May 13, 2008)

Just had to take my reef tank down... The lfs's here in Flagstaff are closing due to the economy.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Fishman, there are many species described so far, ranging from a few inches (like this one, maxes at ~2.5 to 3") up to 15" like the Zebra mantis (Lysiosquillina maculata). The most popular in the trade yet, the Peacock (Odontodactylus scyllarus) maxes out at around 7" and can smash aquarium glass.

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/arthro.../eumalacostraca/royslist/index.html#directory


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

seem like very scary shrimp 

hard to care for?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> seem like very scary shrimp
> 
> hard to care for?


Not at all, just stick in your finger and no extra feeding is necessary!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

LoL!

Not really hard, you have to feed them and do water changes. A little research to make sure you don't give them shell rot with too much light (read depth of habitat in profiles, shallow species are less likely to rot), know what they eat etc. Typical wild caught species tank stuff. Otherwise, most are rather hardy, the hitchhiker variety being the hardiest.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> seem like very scary shrimp


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mantis+shrimp&search=Search


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Spearers are scarier than Smashers to me. Somehow getting a finger impaled freaks me out more than getting a bone broken. hehe


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow  thats awesome


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a link to my 8 gallon biocube. I also have a 28 gallon HQI nano cube in progress. :biggrin: Here is a link to the 8 gallon biocube. The video was taken a while ago and the tank looks a bit different right now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuTm6JEWARE


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice candy canes.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Love the cabbage leather. What's the tall anemone looking critter in the biocube? Looks kind of like a cross between a leather & a tube anemone?lol
Everyone's pics are great! My friend keeps a couple mantis at her LFS. One is a female, yellow, very sweet actually. Just loves to look at diamond rings. They have the most complex eyes of any creature. I also like the use of macros in these tanks...something I just started playing with in my nano.
Good job all!:thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

What's that nice lime-green macro you've got in there, *Coral Keeper*? That one's rad! I gots to gets me somes!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Nice candy canes.


Thanks!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Love the cabbage leather. What's the tall anemone looking critter in the biocube? Looks kind of like a cross between a leather & a tube anemone?lol
> Everyone's pics are great! My friend keeps a couple mantis at her LFS. One is a female, yellow, very sweet actually. Just loves to look at diamond rings. They have the most complex eyes of any creature. I also like the use of macros in these tanks...something I just started playing with in my nano.
> Good job all!:thumbsup:


Thanks! :biggrin: Its a feather duster. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

macclellan said:


> What's that nice lime-green macro you've got in there, *Coral Keeper*? That one's rad! I gots to gets me somes!


To tell you the truth, I'm not sure. lol I'll post a few ID threads in diff forums and I'll let you know what it is called when I find out.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, not the feather duster, I know those. It's tall..on a stalk. Looks more like a leather.Let me look again, it's on the left, the tallest thing in there.
The macro, if it's the one I am looking at..looks like "Ulva".


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The Kenya Tree?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope, I know those too. This is shimmering in the flow, it's tall, on a stalk, light tan in color, on the left,it's like the fourth thing you close in on as you pan the tank. First, you focus on the cabbage & feather duster, then a watermelon mushroom, then......what is it?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My guess is a long tentacle toadstool.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The macro is one of many species of _Caulerpa_, I bet. Many species are listed here: http://www.sccat.net/#identification-1e86f5

_Caulerpa prolifera_











The tall, on a stalk, tank in color thing , at 0:11 into the video, is a leather coral, _Sarcophyton sp.
_
These are neon green ones:










edit: ninja'd. You're correct.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had those too, those are sweet.:thumbsup: I think it's a long tentacle, it just looks extra long which makes it look different.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> I've had those too, those are sweet.:thumbsup: I think it's a long tentacle, it just looks extra long which makes it look different.


Lower lighting, high flow will get long-tentacled species even longer. They reach for the light.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I was thinking the same, but there is a long tentacle variety, even with halides. Those you posted are Tyree's right?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

There is, but they're usually not that long. And yes, Tyree LE neon green toadstool. Expensive just because they are branded Tyree. And if it wasn't a Tyree, there's no reason to make 200 frags of it like you see in the picture since you wouldn't be able to sell them for very much.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> My guess is a long tentacle toadstool.


Yup, you got it right.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice cube, CC. Your macro looks like an Ulva species, the other looks like a Caulerpa, possibly racemosa.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Nice cube, CC. Your macro looks like an Ulva species, the other looks like a Caulerpa, possibly racemosa.


Ohh, now I see what you're talking about. Was looking at something else. :icon_redf


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Your macro looks like an Ulva species, the other looks like a Caulerpa, possibly racemosa.


Thanks for that. I knew it wasn't a Caulerpa. What's that in you 2.5, Jaid? Is that a fern Caulerpa?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> The macro, if it's the one I am looking at..looks like "Ulva".


Hey..I said it first..lol:hihi:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks jaidexl.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

macclellan said:


> What's that in you 2.5, Jaid? Is that a fern Caulerpa?


C. mexicana, recently replaced that with C. sertularioides

The red is Botryocladia uvaria. I have a bunch of different ones now that I haven't bothered to ID yet, probably different Gracilaria's and some red hairs that are hard to tell. Everything is locally collected.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Hey..I said it first..lol:hihi:


Indeed, you did


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Hey..I said it first..lol:hihi:


Sorry, I skipped reading all that since I thought you were going back and forth about that coral and I missed the bit about the macro tacked on the end.

Carole wins.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

macclellan said:


> Carole wins.


Yay.... tell her what she won Johnny.....:biggrin:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Some smelly sea weeed!

You and one lucky friend will be shipped on a luxury boat to a remote island with a bucket and a net yada yada yada....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Carole, I think Jaide just offered to take us out on the boat!

(notice how I worked that "us" in there? hehehehe)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Suuurrre... lemme just get some of the holes patched up real quick and we'll be on our way. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool!! It has been ages since being on a boat, or even seeing the ocean. Now that is sad..:icon_sad: I need to do something about that. I wish they still had a dog beach here on the east coast, they did away with it. Heartly would have a blast!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a dog beach here, in Bonita.

A friend of ours takes us there on his boat from time to time.

We can't let our beagle off her leash, though- she takes off LOL

We haven't gone since we got the Ridgeback, I think she'd love it. She loves splashing through the swamp that pretends to be our backyard when she gets out (OMG she STINKS too!)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

That's where I get all the macros. There and at the end of John Morris Rd.

The google map search for the dog beach is...

26.380183,-81.863766


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL..what, you don't like Eau De Swamp Muck? The best is a dog that's been hightailed by a skunk.Even if you think you got it off of him, every time it rains...there's that smell again.:icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bonita, will have to look that up..thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I've got this neat and delicate branching algae that popped up on my live rock - it isn't spreading everywhere and doesn't seem like a nuisance algae. One of my Nass snails decided to strike a pose for you next to it - he loves cruising fast with his tube in the wind. 

If anybody wants to trade their macroalgaes, Ric. florida, and/or any Zoa frags (not Palys) with mostly green on them for some of FW Shrimp (Tigers/Snowballs) or plants, let me know! I've got lots of chaeto now, so if anyone needs some I'll send it for cost of shipping.

Here's the pic:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, the barren glass box of rocks is starting to show faint glimmers of hope...




























Oh, and Holy Criminiy Corals Are Expensive!!! (Even Getting Good Deals)...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very cool, nice zos. Congrats. Yes, they can be pricey. Try not to get sucked into the swapping game unless you absolutely know everything about the person's tank. You can still get predators from an LFS, but if they are a good one..they dip and QT their corals before selling.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

macclellan said:


> I've got this neat and delicate branching algae that popped up on my live rock
> [/quote]That looks just like some little tufts growing on my glass right now. Kind of weird since I'm topping off and mixing with RO/DI in that tank. Anyway, I think my fiance must think I'm a real geek for not wanting to clean it off. :redface:
> 
> Nice colors in the new stuff, I really like those pink and green palys or whatever in the last pic.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

So far, only one thing is from an LFS, the rest are from locals I know personally. I trust them, but they were dipped anyways. I don't want zoa spiders or any of that stuff.

The pink and green palys are Armor of Gods...
The orange blue and yellow ones are Orange Delights...
The green w/yellow skirts are Radioactive Green Dragon Eyes...
Just gotta love the trade names for these things...pretty silly!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm all converted to reefs. Here is my display, its a 48x30x20" tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, nice tank. i love your montipora.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My new fish~Yellow sided fairy wrasse


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, nice tank. i love your montipora.


 That looks like a huge efflo.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

And a huge 2 barred rabbitfish!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I thought that I would drop a couple of pictures on this post. Its not much but its my little reef away from the reef.
FTS








Clowns and anemone








Zoa's and such








One of many SPS's in my tank


----------



## flanders (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to be off topic, but can someone point me to a nice forum (like this one of course!) which discusses reef tanks/FOWLRs, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Reefcentral.com
Reefs.org
nanoreefs.com
Reefmonkey.com
Great pics & tanks everyone.:icon_cool


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

also - 

reefsanctuary.com
saltwaterfish.com (you have to click on the message board tab on the left side)


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

For florida folks...

http://floridareefclub.com/forum/smfforum/index.php


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> My new fish~Yellow sided fairy wrasse


Wow..nobody thinks he's even mildly beautiful? Tough crowd...:icon_roll


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Amanda.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

He looks sweet, saltwater fish have such brite an wild colors. Neat thread, some strange criters, you reef people keep!


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

wow first this forum changed me from a goldfish keeper to a tropical planted tank keeper than I got mts and had 5 tanks tore those down for a 125 now I want a reef ..... wifes going to kill me ..... but i do have 3 empty 20l's in the garage time to go read about salt water


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New fish!
candy stripe hogfish



















baby raccoon butterfly


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Carole, those are really pretty fish!

@ self: Come on Alex, put the salt shaker down!:tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

great looking fish waterfaller  

heres my reef. its a plain 10G, 80W of PC, koralia one, and hob for mechanical filtration. im a total newb and i just set up the rocks yesterday.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Alex and Chris.:smile: Chris,congrats on your first sw tank! Can you lift the second rock from the left, up and back? You want the water to be able to flow through the rockwork. Plus sw fish always appreciate a cave to hide, or get out of the light.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice tanks!

waterfaller, how big is your tank? those are some pretty fish.

chris, you have a nice start there. with that light you could keep LPS not just softies. actually you could probably keep a light-hardy SPS if its high up and the flow there is to its liking.

anyway, i thought id post some pics of my finnex reef. 








































btw, that tiny thing bellow the grey ric. is another ric. just much smaller, but pretty colorful (it got lost under a rock for, oh say, 3 monthes, so it shrunk considerably).


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Great pics of a real nice reef, Marko. I love the bubble. My tank is a 90. I was going to shut it down, because it has been plagued for years with majanos. I decided to swap out several fish for these two new ones,take out my lps,clam, and hard corals and go softies and a few stinging lps.
I am hoping the butterfly likes majanos, they are known to eat them.
There will be one more addition for fish, a blue spotted puffer.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got a used BC29 up and running with a DIY fuge and a chiller. Needs a better return pump and some live rock still. This is the wife's new tank so how good it ends up looking depends on how much dough she's ready to fork out.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Another new reef! Tell your wife congrats.


----------



## pga7602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I love the last few tanks, so nice. Is the purple algae supposed to be good because I'd be all over razoring it off. Also, what's with having bare bottoms?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

marko, great looking reef!! everything looks vibrant and great. what light are you running over it? 

waterfaller, which rock were you talking abuot? the biggest one?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

garuf said:


> I love the last few tanks, so nice. Is the purple algae supposed to be good because I'd be all over razoring it off. Also, what's with having bare bottoms?


I don't think there's any special benefit to having coralline around, except to signify a healthy Ca level and possibly out-compete nuisance algae. I think most people start off not liking it then convert to loving it, besides accentuating the overall color in the tank, it helps to cover up unsightly equipment. Some livestock will eat it, like Urchins, in my experience they leave nasty chewed up grazing areas all over the rock and half removed scrapings on the glass.

You can scrape it if you want, but it'll be an endless battle, that stuff will give you a run for your money like no GSA ever will.

Bare bottoms help to keep the tank and water column cleaner, easier to vac and no clouding problems when aiming powerheads, no sulfur pockets or red BGA like you get in sand or aragonite subs. Some folks like the look better. There's plenty of nitrifyers in the live rock to deal with the cycle.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Good to know. 
Also, congratulations on being featured in PFK the other month, well done I did the whole, I know that tank/guy thing. 
Keep the pictures coming everyone, it's making me want a reef tank to fiddle with!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

garuf said:


> Good to know.
> Also, congratulations on being featured in PFK the other month, well done I did the whole, I know that tank/guy thing.


Me?? I didn't even know. der


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yes you, at least I'll be embarrassed if it wasn't. 
Jaide Swarthout is it?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, that's me.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yup then you were in readers tanks, even has quotes from you about getting your wood from next doors garden! Good job mate, the tank looks really good in the picture, much better than some of the other tripe on the same pages.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool! PM me some links if you have them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonbar1 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone got any cool pics of their zoas? I've been thinking about adding some to my aquapod and wanted some deciding shots. I was thinking about eagles eyes and fire & ices. 

On another note, great tank jonbar1! What kind of sps are you growing?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what is it with zoas?!?!
i know a lot of people like them, but i never could see whats so special about them. though i am an SPS kind of person (i do like LPS and some softies though).


----------



## jonbar1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Some of my favorite Zoas

















Too many SPS to name, but some of my favs

Hawkins Echinata









Palmer's Blue Milli









Acropora chesterfieldensis









Sunset Monti









Alien Eye Chalice


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW! 
nice corals. 

how does the sunset monti grow? i just got sunset and superman monti frags and im wonder how fast of a growth can i excpect from them? do they grow as fast as plate montis?

and i LOVE your chalice. it makes mine look reall bland and boring.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

@jonbar1: Nice Armageddons, PD, and NG. Any close ups of your acans?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

jonbar1. . .what are those zoas at the bottom right of the first pic? They're awesome. What size tank/what lights do you use? Metal halide/t5ho/pc? Tell me if you'd be willing to eventually frag it. . .they would look sick in my tank! 

@[email protected] I love zoos. I love the color they have as a large colony and how they can clean up the look of the scape. It also takes a little bit of the texture off the lr which I like also.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

epicfish said:


> @jonbar1: Nice Armageddons, PD, and NG. Any close ups of your acans?





fishboy87 said:


> jonbar1. . .what are those zoas at the bottom right of the first pic? They're awesome. What size tank/what lights do you use? Metal halide/t5ho/pc? Tell me if you'd be willing to eventually frag it. . .they would look sick in my tank!
> 
> @[email protected] I love zoos. I love the color they have as a large colony and how they can clean up the look of the scape. It also takes a little bit of the texture off the lr which I like also.


They're Armageddons.


----------



## jonbar1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sunsets and Supermans grow pretty fast, but not as fast as caps. I should mention that all the pics above are pre-power outage '08 when I was in Texas for Ike cleanup and this is what I came home to:

























I lost all my SPS and half the zoas (only the super expensive and rare ones died of course). All the LPS made it through fine so I now have just LPS in the nano and started a fish only 29g that I moved all my zoas to.

The 12g nano today, I should call it the Phoenix tank:









The 29g









Aussie Prism Favias









Aussie War Coral Favia


----------



## jonbar1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup, they were Armageddons and they will be missed. I've yet to find another source for them after having them for 2 years and being one of the few people that had any luck with them. The nano is a 12g AquaPod with a 150w Phoenix 14k HQI in the old pics, but that light is now on the 29g and it just has a 70w SunPod on it now.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was actually thinking of upgrading my aquapod's lighting to the same type and hang it. How did you like yours? I'm a member over on nano-reef and commonly ask for experience people have had with a 150watt metal halide over a 12


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

fishboy87 said:


> I was actually thinking of upgrading my aquapod's lighting to the same type and hang it. How did you like yours? I'm a member over on nano-reef and commonly ask for experience people have had with a 150watt metal halide over a 12


I had algae with a 150W over an AP12. Also, the heat issues weren't fun to deal with. But I live in California and the summer ambient temps inside my place hover around 90-95*F. If you can handle the evaporation and heat issues, go for the 150W. The 70W is more than adequate though.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I found a pretty decent deal on a sundial 150watt with free hanging kit. I'd suspend it about 8-10" so hopefully I wouldn't get much algae


----------



## jonbar1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the 150 pendant over the 12 for over a year about 5 inches from the surface, just had to run a fan over the surface of the water during the summer. For true 14k color and SPS growth it would be my recommendation. If you're doing LPS and Zoas the 70w is plenty. I run an oversized skimmer on the tank so algae was never an issue, except the caulerpa I stupidly put in there when I first started the tank that has always tried to take over. I have a Diadema urchin now that is my lawnmower and seems to be taking it all out.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> what is it with zoas?!?!
> i know a lot of people like them, but i never could see whats so special about them. though i am an SPS kind of person.


Well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I love zoas and coralimorphs. I just don't get why people would pay so much money for little colored sticks (sps) when there are so many nicer corals for cheaper.  

lil' bit o' progress:









ana buncha new rics:


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: Armageddons - check socalireefer on Reef2Reef.com. I just purchased a frag pack from him that includes 1 polyp of Armageddons. He has frags listed, but he is cutting me my own for a pack.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

forddna said:


> Re: Armageddons - check socalireefer on Reef2Reef.com. I just purchased a frag pack from him that includes 1 polyp of Armageddons. He has frags listed, but he is cutting me my own for a pack.


Amanda, we want to see pictures of your picassos from Doni.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mac your tank is amazing. FTS?  you have one hell of a ric farm. 

heres my 20 gallons of reef, after some lighting and coral splurges this week


----------



## nicholase22 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tank. I saw it over at nano reef and I must say its been getting me thinking about turning a 20 long I have laying around into a saltwater. Really love the setup.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks man. i say go for it. its really rewarding (the colors are SPECTACULAR!) its just costly. its alot easier than a high tech planted imo. even if you cant get a super intense light a tank full of zoanthids and ricordeas (like maclellans) would be pretty awesome


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh, anyone here want to trade me some chaeto for anubias?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I can send you a little, time to trim the ball in the fuge. It has some cyano on it, though. What kind of anubias do you have? I don't really need any unless it's something like congensis or lanceolata, but you could still have the chaeto if you want it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> I can send you a little, time to trim the ball in the fuge. It has some cyano on it, though. What kind of anubias do you have? I don't really need any unless it's something like congensis or lanceolata, but you could still have the chaeto if you want it.


sweet! pm inbound


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Amanda, we want to see pictures of your picassos from Doni.


 
Sure!! I'm EXHAUSTED from a long race weekend, but I will post when I remember to come back. lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

okay updated FTS/bump for more reefs


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks nice. can we get a shot of it with all the bulbs on (or is it always that dark?)?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> looks nice. can we get a shot of it with all the bulbs on (or is it always that dark?)?


thats just some low light mode my camera has. i'll get a better FTS tomorrow when the lights are back on :icon_surp


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what kind of setup do you plan for that tank?
softies with some LPS?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yup i love softies and sps. acan lords are awesome. i might get a tiny bit of sps and put it on the shelf now that i have a fuge.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

This is my Dad's tank, it's been set up for about a year or two, probably about 6 months in its current state (pardon the quality, its a phone pic)










He doesn't like how it looks, but I personally dig it. So many little things going on in there and everything is alive, its pretty cool! I was tempted to turn my 12g into a nano reef before I decided upon planted.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Doni's Grade A and Snowcasso perculas.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

forddna said:


> Doni's Grade A and Snowcasso perculas.


:eek5: sweeeet


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, I want some of Doni's fish badly, but can't bring myself to dropping those kind of funds. :icon_frow


----------



## lazyd (May 11, 2009)

heres a shot of mine from the beginning


----------



## lazyd (May 11, 2009)

some random coral shots


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

woo i dropped a few more bucks on some frags. a purple chalice and an acan lord i call christmas


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its been a while since I've been to planted tank. Here is some updated tank shots
display









Frag tank


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing tanks, ianiwane


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a bunch of pics of my wife's new BC29, a few months in now. She's starting slow with nothing but softies. The curved glass makes it hard to take good pictures. :\

When we first got it set up a few months ago...


















---Last month---



























---Today---








































































When my buddy gave us some rock, he had to break a big Bali Green Slimer off of it, well he left tiny fragments of the foot and IT'S BEEN GROWING under these cheesy pc lamps!! So if things keep going well, we have one SPS in the tank. 










Closup


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks good Jaide. What's the red coral, a goniopora?



jaidexl said:


>


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny you ask, remember our conversation about red macros? 

That's actually some unidentified red turf algae, it's like a mix between red grape and Dictyota, possibly a type of Scinaia. It forms a neatly rounded clump like a mini bonsai tree. The clumps hold together so it's easy to break away and remove, but it can take a tank over if you let it. We're actually putting infected rocks from another tank in there for the emerald crab to clean up, he loves the stuff. 

If you want some for a fuge or macro tank, PM me. I don't know if this is something I collected locally or not, it just sorta showed up. I'll go get a closeup for you.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's nice, Marcye was right.{my friend was on yesterday and she said, it looks like a macro to me} I just couldn't picture what it was. I would love to have some.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool, just PM me your address and I'll send it over. Hopefully some stormy days roll through to block some sun out, I might still have an ice pack around.

Be careful if you put it in a reef or display tank with no mithrax, little fragments will make it around the tank and before long, you're in trouble. But it's great for 'scaping a macro tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh, so it's botryocladia?{red valonia} I don't want that.:icon_lol: I thought it was more of a nemostoma. I have never seen such a big clump of it. Usually you only see it attached to something else in small amounts. Though I did have a customer that said his tank was over run with it once.:hihi:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

No, it's not Botryocladia. Nemostoma looks similar, it's all one structure like that, no stipe like B. botryoides or big bubbles like B. skottsbergi. However, I've never had bad experiences with any type of botryocladia, but I left this stuff alone in an 8gl that I ignore and within a month it was everywhere. The only good thing is that it's easy to remove, it's not a futile endeavor like overgrown Caulerpa. But I could imagine how much harder it would be in a large tank with lots of rock, I would never put this in the bigger tank unless the crabs were eating it. 

I had Botryocladia botryoides (or uvaria) in a 2.5gl (sig) for a while until it died, then I replaced it with this stuff up front, replaced C. mexicana with C. sertularioides in the back and had a small spot of yellow Dictyota. It looked pretty nice until C. racemosa came out of nowhere and ate the tank whole. :icon_roll

Here is another close shot I just found on my hard drive...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Picked this up from the diver's den. Blue center Australian alveopora


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

A little nano I set up the other day with my 10" cube, Archaea 10K light, and 2234 Ecco. It just has a couple things in it. But this tank will work better as a sw tank, than fw tank. Because the filter keeps the tank at a steady 78 degrees, and the flow is kicking. I am going to get hubby to hook up a little blue LED for me, to give me some 'actinic'.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Some newer pics...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome...gorgeous colors.:icon_cool


----------

